# forest in aquarium - Aquascape low cost



## Duff77 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello to all,
I wanted to introduce you to one of my last aquariums
An attempt aquascape cheap










As you can see from the photo it was dark under the trees

In the video I delete a lot of moss to penetrate again a little light

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3IWGFV30ww

Fish:
Amandae, rasbore, tetrazone, corydoras e red cherry

Plant:
moss, crypto, pellia, riccia, anubias, microsorum

Let me know what you think
thank you


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

i really like this one. the scene is on point. it really does look like a forest. it gives the whole tank a full look.


----------



## Duff77 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it

I put a few more photos


----------



## toadpher (May 25, 2015)

Very nice low tech!


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

That looks really great. Definitely looks like a romp through the woods!


----------



## Duff77 (Oct 3, 2016)

thanks SwissCheeseHead and toadpher


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

What kind of wood is that? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

very unique


----------



## Duff77 (Oct 3, 2016)

ElBoltonero said:


> What kind of wood is that?



branches of alder :smile2:


----------

